# New job



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Start new job with a co that does both resi and commercial service and repair on Thursday van to take home and union pay.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

What Local?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Great news John. Congratulations! Jah provides....:thumbsup:


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> What Local?


Local 75


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plumberpro said:


> Local 75


Congrats. Local 659 Louisiana 

Work steady up there?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumberpro said:


> Start new job with a co that does both resi and commercial service and repair on Thursday van to take home and union pay.


Congrats! And we'll discuss about the folding ruler1


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats! Local 75 JM here. Just started working again after 3yr 5month lay off. Doing service repair remodel for a milwaukee contractor.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber1970 said:


> Congrats! Local 75 JM here. Just started working again after 3yr 5month lay off. Doing service repair remodel for a milwaukee contractor.


3 yr 5 month?!

Dang it man..


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> 3 yr 5 month?!
> 
> Dang it man..


Wow that's a long time did they forget about you? Congrats on working again


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep. I felt like I was forgotten. Sigh. I was laid off immediately following release from a work comp injury.


----------

